# Riding Underwear for men?



## HumBugsey (23 June 2011)

I've finally bitten the bullet and agreed to take the boyfriend riding! (he has ideas of being a knight!) 

Anyway, he has decent walking boots with a nice heel and I've told him loose but not baggy jeans or some reasonably thick trackies. Now he's concerned about downstairs! lol Obviously here I don't have a lot of experience! So any recommendations? It's only a 30min lesson, don't want to break him! 

Thanks


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (23 June 2011)

A Good Pair of Lycra rich Trunks will do the Job


----------



## Batgirl (23 June 2011)

Not that I am a boy, but after having a long discussion with a lovely young man training to be a doctor at my local tack shop *sigh*  (including discussing the bareback naked jumping man, shudder).... and tack shop owner refusing to let him buy jods  ....

he recommended something tight enough to hold them up and out of the way, as he put it, when you trot and rise, gravity takes over and things end up underneath and then you crash down on them, he said he used standard tight boxers.

Might I suggest your OH jumps up and down wide legged in his chosen undercrackers to see if they pop down (and I will giggle while thinking of it)?


----------



## HumBugsey (23 June 2011)

PMSL Thank yee muchly, I will advise on the firm underwear lol And will def get him to do the little dance as I think it will be uber funny to watch LMAO


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (23 June 2011)

lol.....this has made my evening read this!  What about some tight cycling shorts under something baggy!!!


----------



## Kat (23 June 2011)

Oh uses equitech pants a size too small. They cost about a tenner. However tight swimming trunks or similar will also work cycling shorts don't lift them up in front enough - apparently!


----------



## FindingRowanRiver (23 June 2011)

I wear cheap tight underpants - Not boxers - I wear two pairs to make sure they do the job properly - I always regret it when I forget - Tell him not to be embarrased about 'adjusting himself' when things do go slightly wrong!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (24 June 2011)

Tighty whiteys are the way to go.  Things have to be fully strapped away.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (24 June 2011)

Apparently a lot of jockeys wear girls knickers.

Obviously the buy their own and don't pinch 'em off washing lines

Well I hope they don't!


----------



## unicornleather (24 June 2011)

LOL Lobelia!
Did you all know that years ago (when I first trained to make saddles) we were instructed to allow "ball" room in the seat of a saddle we were making by the old Saddlers who taught us?
Now of course, off the peg massed produced saddles don't allow for the "Gentlemen's bits" but it used to be customary to make a impression in the seat for our apendages to sit in!
The American McClellan Military Saddle for troopers in the saddle all day was a good idea, it had a channel down the middle for all your bits to drop down into thus avoiding any damage from long hourse in the saddle!
Must say, last time I rode a horse many years ago it was quite painful, Oz


----------



## little_critter (24 June 2011)

Not riding but my OH cycles a lot and never wears boxers - all the spare material works its way up your legs and rucks up.
He always sticks to M&S 'slips'.


----------



## Penny Less (24 June 2011)

Sorry  OP read your siggy as BumHugsey initally and thought it appropriate !


----------



## Gilbey (24 June 2011)

My OH competes in Tesco's boxers, quite a neat fit. He used to use Equitech boxers but found the going to the loo issue (no flies) a pain in the butt! Do not let him wear comfy ones as he will be singing soprano for a few hours! It's also quite embarrasing to see him fishing about when he is sitting in the saddle to get things back!! lol!!


----------



## HumBugsey (24 June 2011)

Lol I love this forum sometimes!  

OH is back from holiday tonight and I will show him this. Want to make his first ride as sucessful as possible! Then maybe he'll pay for me!


----------



## ester (24 June 2011)

I rather think he has already had his first ride


----------



## HumBugsey (24 June 2011)

Cheeky mare!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (24 June 2011)

unicornleather said:



			Did you all know that years ago (when I first trained to make saddles) we were instructed to allow "ball" room in the seat of a saddle we were making by the old Saddlers who taught us?
		
Click to expand...


I seem to remember riding in a really old saddle many years ago that had a funny 'dent' in it and no one would tell me why!


----------



## NeilM (24 June 2011)

Lobelia_Overhill said:



			Apparently a lot of jockeys wear girls knickers.
		
Click to expand...

What jockeys get up to behind closed doors is their own business.


----------



## HumBugsey (24 June 2011)

I shall give the OH some options then....... inc my french knickers lol


----------



## unicornleather (24 June 2011)

What are you lot like!
It's very painful you know if things get in the way!
Oz


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (24 June 2011)

Lycra is a Godsend


----------



## Cuppatea (24 June 2011)

a pair of tights over the afforementioned undercrackers. Helps stop fallouts.....


----------



## HumBugsey (24 June 2011)

LMAO I will suggest women's knickers and tights then  I'll say all the guys wear 'em 

Picking him up from airport in a bit so will report back!


----------



## Cuppatea (25 June 2011)

i know a jockey (ok a slightly odd jockey but he is real!) who wore fishnets under his breeches instead of normal tights!


----------



## HumBugsey (25 June 2011)

Oh god he'll turn himself on then! lol

I have shown him this thread, he is forwarned and scared! lol


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (26 June 2011)

HumBugsey said:



			I have shown him this thread, he is forwarned and scared! lol
		
Click to expand...

video his reaction, and upload to YouTube...


----------



## HumBugsey (26 June 2011)

Unfortunately I will be riding while he is (need any opportunity to get my riding fitness back up) so videoing will be difficult! I will however report back!

He's coming over to watch the Derby this afternoon thinking it'll teach him how to ride.... have told him he'll probs be on a RDA pony that's older than him, knows every trick in the book and he'll be doing well if he can walk and trot in the vague direction he wants! 

Meanwhile I'll probs get cocky and bucked off into a wall,.... lol


----------

